# We must say "Farewell" to one of our own.



## Katie H

*Shining Star*

            The angels looked down from heaven one night
They searched for miles afar,
And deep within the distance
They could see a shining star.

They knew that very instant
That the star was theirs to gain,
So they took you up to heaven
Forever to remain.

Look down on us from heaven
Keep us free from hurt and pain,
You'll always be within my heart
Until we meet again.
                         Anonymous



DC lost a shining star this morning.  Our dear, sweet kadesma died early this morning Pacific Time and will leave an indelible impression on many of us.

 

She was a gentle lady who graced DC with her presence in the fall of 2004 and management, in its wisdom, made her a part of the management team in August of 2006.  She was a wise woman and a fine judge of character.

As was evidenced by her posts, her family (especially her grandchildren) was what made her go and filled her heart.

Those of us who had the honor to work alongside her will be forever changed and enriched.  We all loved her.

I am sorry to be the bearer of this sad news but she would want all her family here at DC celebrate her life. 

So...let's say, "Glad to have known you, Shining Star!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GoodNight, Ma! It no longer hurts.  Love you.  Forever in my heart.

Amazing Grace @ Basel Tattoo 2009 - YouTube


----------



## Janet H

CJ was one of the first handful of DC members and her positive and caring posts helped shape the community. She always had kind and encouraging comments to offer; most especially to new cooks..

Here is a link to her profile page and a there is a brief biography there. Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: kadesma

We will miss her deeply.


----------



## Dawgluver

Goodbye, sweet lady.  We'll miss you, Ma.


----------



## Alix

I've had tears off and on since I got the news. Kadesma was a lovely person and an example for me on how to be gracious and kind. She loved hard and gave of herself everyday in so many ways. I'm going to miss her. She leaves a hole in our DC family, and in my heart. Bye CJ.


----------



## Kathleen

My heart, thoughts and prayers go to CJ's family.  Though I never met her in person, I sought her out on DC.  I loved hearing about her family (especially the grandchildren) and what she had cooking (in and out of the kitchen.)  I will sincerely miss her and send my deepest sympathy to those who loved her on and offline.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm so terribly sorry to hear this news. Although I didn't know her as well as some of you, it was obvious she was a sweet woman who had nothing but kind words for everyone.

I loved her recipes. They were always of the "a little of this, a little of that" type, and reminded me of the ones my grandmother passed on to me.

Rest in peace, Kadesma.


----------



## taxlady

I'm so sad to read this. I'm crying. Good bye sweet lady. We will miss you and your wonderful recipes. My sincerest condolences to her family.


----------



## LPBeier

I had to come back to pay my respects to a lady who changed my life. She literally became my Ma - helping me through my Dad's illness and passing. We talked on the phone, sent PM's to each other of encouragement regarding our personal struggles with health and other challenges.

Dear Ma, I am glad you are no longer suffering and are where you want to be. I will miss you and thank you for being part of my life.

Love,
Your gal


----------



## MammaCat

I am very sorry. I didn't know anything was wrong until Cat started crying and ran outside with Azia.

I found this thread on Cat's desktop.

I'm so sorry for her passing. I liked her very much and so did Cat. She was so kind to Cat.

This is a terrible loss. I'll always remember her for being so good to my daughter here.

I'm very, very sorry. Cat and I will miss her very much.

Yours truly,
MammaCat


----------



## Andy M.

*Good Bye Ma*

Warm, caring and thoughtful.  CJ was, in her own quiet way, the most creative cook here.  

I'll miss you.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I had to come back to pay my respects to a lady who changed my life. She literally became my Ma - helping me through my Dad's illness and passing. We talked on the phone, sent PM's to each other of encouragement regarding our personal struggles with health and other challenges.
> 
> Dear Ma, I am glad you are no longer suffering and are where you want to be. I will miss you and thank you for being part of my life.
> 
> Love,
> Your gal



I am crying but I see she is no longer suffering. I didn't know she was suffering.

I'll never forget her and her kindness to me. I'm going to save all her posts to me on a file of my computer.

She was a wonderful cook and a very precious soul. 

Oh, this hurts very much.

But Mamma said, "As long as we remember them, they are never far away."

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Zereh

Her grace and kindness always shined brightly through everything she said here; a beautiful example for everyone. We were all blessed to have known her.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My thoughts and prayers are with all who love her. She was always kind and I always got the impression of a smile shining through her posts. I will miss her.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with all who love her. She was always kind and I always got the impression of a smile shining through her posts. I will miss her.


Yes! One could always feel the smile in her posts.


----------



## JMediger

Thank you Ma for all the wisdom, comfort, and deliciousness you shared with all of us.  I appreciated knowing if I needed a good recipe that would appeal to the masses, I could just search the posts for your name and find just the right dish.  You will truly be missed by so many for so many reasons.


----------



## Somebunny

This is such sad news.......Every time I would read one of CJ's posts, I immediately felt the warmth and kindness. I perceived a strong woman full of grace and wisdom.  Some may think me odd, but each of you here has a "voice" in my head when I read your posts, the voice that belonged to "Kadesma" was soft, soothing and maternal.  I will miss that voice and the sweet soul that went with it. Good bye dear CJ.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm typing through tears.  My heart goes out to her family and to those who knew her better than I.  Kades sent me notes of encouragement during my first stop here at DC.  I enjoyed reading her posts once I returned.  Now her grandbabies have a very special guardian angel looking watch over them.  Godspeed CJ.  We'll miss ya.


----------



## CatPat

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with all who love her. She was always kind and I always got the impression of a smile shining through her posts. I will miss her.



Yes! I also saw many smiles. You are so very right. This is how I will always remember her; so many smiles in her posts.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## jusnikki

So sad to hear this. My prayers go out to the family and may her soul be at rest.


----------



## CatPat

I am thinking of her, and this came to my mind.

"Bridge over Troubled Water" Simon & Garfunkel - YouTube

She was so very kind.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## cara

Dear CJ,
I hope, you will find your peace and will have a painless time, wherever you are now..
You will be missed by so many people...

Herbert Grönemeyer - Der Weg Live 2003 - Mensch Tour (Gelsenkirchen)[Subtitle] - YouTube


----------



## pacanis

Wow, what a shame. And so sudden.
My condolences to her family.


----------



## texasgirl

CJ was the first on here that I felt a strong bond with. She helped me through some tough times in my life. I know she hated what dialysis was doing to her and that she wasn't able to keep up with her babies as much. She loved her grandkids with a passion many don't see. She was the sweetest, most gentle being on this earth with the fight of a bull.
My tears are flowing for my love of this great lady. I love you CJ!!!


----------



## texasgirl

CJ sent this to me years ago and it has been among my pics with my family ever since. She will now sit with my other angels, momma, daddy and Mammaw 

Go Rest High On That Mountain-Vince Gill - YouTube


----------



## lyndalou

so very sorry to read about her passing. I didn't know her personally, but always felt as though if I dropped in I'd be welcome at her table. Sad news...


----------



## GotGarlic

I am so sorry to hear this sad news, although I too am glad she is free of pain now. CJ was such a sweet, caring person and she will certainly be missed. My condolences to her family.


----------



## GB

I cant read through these posts right now as my eyes are filled with tears for CJ. She was a very special woman and I am proud to have called her a friend. Very few people show the love that she had beaming out of her at all times. The world is a sadder place today, but a much better place for having had her in our lives in the first place.

Rest well CJ. You will live on in our memories and hearts.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kadesma touched each of us with her genuine love of others, including us.  I will miss her for a time.  But I expect, I will see her, and each of you down the road of eternal life, and it will be a grand reunion, with good things, and good family, and good friends at the table.

Kades; In your new home, learn much, love much, and know that we all love you, and will expect a big hug when we get where you are.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

This truly is a sad day. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family. Rest peacefully Kadesma.


----------



## letscook

So sorry to hear this, I always enjoyed her posts
Prayers go out to her loved ones


----------



## MrsLMB

What a wonderful person she was.  

She impacted so many of us here and she was family.

I am sad, but I feel honored to have been a part of her existence.


----------



## Uncle Bob

What a lady! What a class act! Everybody loved her, and she loved everybody back... unconditionally. ~ She will be missed.


----------



## Rocklobster

This is terrible news. She was a very positive person. She will be missed.


----------



## Hoot

I am so very sorry to hear of this. My deepest sympathies and all our thoughts and prayers go out for her family and friends. She was indeed a gentle soul. I will miss her.


----------



## bethzaring

This is what I was watching yesterday morning when cj left us.

She had a profound affect on many of us here at DC and she will be greatly missed.

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Katie H

I didn't say anything in my initial post about _my_ thoughts about kadesma because I was too emotional and didn't know what to say or how to say it.  I've had a few hours to think and gotten some rest and feel more confident that my words will come more reasonably.

Ma was a great lady and had a heart bigger than I could imagine.  She loved completely, especially her family.  It was all too obvious that she took great joy in food and cooking and enveloping those around her table with the sights, smells and tastes of her efforts.

She was a rock and a soft place for me when Buck died in 2008.  Even though she wasn't physically near, I always felt her sweet arms around me when I need them.  We talked on the phone right after his death and continued to do that, off and on, to recent times.

What a joy she was to know and my life is richer for having had her in it.


----------



## Kayelle

I have such a heavy heart to hear this, as we were just talking here about our mushroom soups on Sunday and just a few hours later she was gone.  She was truly a wonderful person and touched so many here at DC with her classic gentle and helpful nature. 
Her signature on every post was _"_HEAVEN is Cade, Ethan,Carson, and Olivia,Alyssa,Gianna " Now her precious family has a very special angel. Rest easy dear one.


----------



## Janet H

We've sent some flowers to CJs family on behalf of the DC family.  I know they cannot really ease their hearts but at least they will know that there are many arms around her memory.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Thank you Janet.  This is very thoughtful.

 I too will miss  our Ma.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

So sorry to hear. My deepest sympathy, thoughts and prayers for her family


----------



## jabbur

Many of her recipes became family favorites in my home.  I will definitely miss her contributions here.  I didn't know her but by her posts and she was absolutely lovely to everyone.  God bless you Kadesma and your family.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, very thoughtful, Janet. Thanks.


----------



## Zagut

You will be missed.

We were touched by your being and now we are all touched by an Angel.

Godspeed Kadesma.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Just an idea; Could we open a permanent thread with legacy recipes from those who were with us, and no longer are?  I will help look up posts, and copy and paste recipes from the old threads to the new one.  That way, those who visit DC can benefit from people who were so giving, like Kadesma.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Janet H said:


> We've sent some flowers to CJs family on behalf of the DC family.  I know they cannot really ease their hearts but at least they will know that there are many arms around her memory.



Thank you, Janet, Mods and Admins.


----------



## Andy M.

Janet H said:


> We've sent some flowers to CJs family on behalf of the DC family.  I know they cannot really ease their hearts but at least they will know that there are many arms around her memory.




Thank you DC owner and management.


----------



## Oldvine

My thoughts and prayers are with all who love her.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Janet H said:


> We've sent some flowers to CJs family on behalf of the DC family.  I know they cannot really ease their hearts but at least they will know that there are many arms around her memory.



Thank you, this is such a kind and thoughtful gesture.


----------



## Alix

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Just an idea; Could we open a permanent thread with legacy recipes from those who were with us, and no longer are?  I will help look up posts, and copy and paste recipes from the old threads to the new one.  That way, those who visit DC can benefit from people who were so giving, like Kadesma.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Great minds Chief, I started one just now. I didn't see your post, nor can I make it permanent, but its there for us to post our favorite links. Here it is...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/favorite-kadesma-recipes-88098.html#post1323810


----------



## kitchenelf

CJ loved her family and we were all lucky enough to be included in her heart. To her family, know that she holds a very special place here and we will miss her every day. She loved you dearly and we could feel her beam when she spoke of you. What a gift she was to so many.


----------



## gmpoggi

*Kadesma*

I was sitting here, thinking about my mother, and thought of this site that she loved so dearly. I joined quite a while ago but never came back. I felt it was her own private family that she needed to enjoy on her own. I've heard countless stories about many of you, though. She loved you all. Felt your pain and your joys. I came today in case the email my father sent didn't reach someone from this group. I knew you would want to know the news.  I am happy that I did. It is clear that she touched many of you the way you touched her. I cried reading each post. Thank you for loving her. Her grandchildren are devastated. They are still too young to understand that she is in a better place. We are all heartbroken. She was such a loving and generous person.  Unfortunately, the cooking gene was not passed on to her children!  Thank you for your kind words. 
Gina Poggi (Ma's youngest child)


----------



## texasgirl

Gina, I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Gina, I hope knowing how much your mother meant to so many people who only knew her virtually gives you a small measure of comfort at this difficult time.


----------



## Rob Babcock

I didn't see this thread or hear the news til just now.  I'm so sorry to hear of her passing.  My condolences to her family and multitude of friends.  I will miss her posts and her kindness so much.  RIP, Kadesma!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gina,

Thank you for sharing your Ma with us.  She has taught me a lot and I treasure the moments we had together in e-mail and here at DC.


----------



## GotGarlic

kitchenelf said:


> CJ loved her family and we were all lucky enough to be included in her heart. To her family, know that she holds a very special place here and we will miss her every day. She loved you dearly and we could feel her beam when she spoke of you. What a gift she was to so many.



kitchenelf, it's nice to see you back, although I'm sorry it's under sad circumstances. I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## cjs

What a shock to come on the forum after a long absence to read this about my friend, Kadesma. Both of us being known as 'CJ' kind of formed a special quick bond when I was first active. 

Just looked in Master Cook and I have lots of recipes/ideas from her that I treasure - especially her Smoked Tomato Dip. RIP, dear cook friend.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I just found the thread and got the news.  I'm not sure what to say except I am very very sad and she will be missed.


----------



## kadesma

Hello everyone!  This is Kadesma's other daughter, Erica.  I am the mom of Cade and Carson.  I saw that one of you had a picture of my mom with Cade when he was a little guy.  She really did cherish her grandkids.  All of your words here on this thread has meant the world to me.  Knowing that my mother touched so many lives in such a positive way is something that I cannot even describe.  She loved this site and I have  heard many stories about all of you.  Thank you for being a warm, caring, welcoming family that my mom was so happy to be a part of, and also for remembering her in such a touching way.  Each person's post brought tears to my eyes. 
 Erica Middaugh


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Gina and Erica; I extend the hand of friendship and fellowship to you.  Feel free to be a part of our family, just like your dear mother was.  We would be more than happy to have you, and share our good and bad, great recipes, questions, our whole community.  No pressure, just an invitation to carry on.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Gina and Erica; I extend the hand of friendship and fellowship to you.  Feel free to be a part of our family, just like your dear mother was.  We would be more than happy to have you, and share our good and bad, great recipes, questions, our whole community.  No pressure, just an invitation to carry on.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Yes, we would love to see you here.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yes, we would love to see you here.



+2.  Your mother was such a big part of us.


----------



## texasgirl

Erica, CJ sent that to me a few years ago  I kept asking her for a picture and she finally sent me one. She did love her babies, even her adult ones 
All of you were her heart and soul. I wish I could say something to make it better, but, know that it will get easier to smile and know she is watching over you all.
She reminded me of my momma. I lost her 21 years ago. I was 23 and it was hell. I bonded to her very quickly and she was so sweet and helped me through sickness and family problems  Always a shoulder for us all. God love her!! I will miss seeing her on here. Her picture sits with my momma, daddy and Mammaw on a shelf with a pretty cross.


----------



## gmpoggi

Erica and I want to thank you for extending that invitation. My father has been on and read through the posts. He, like us, was in tears. It warms our hearts to know how much you all cared for her. We would also like to say thank you for the beautiful flowers. I will try to attach the photo. If it works, CJ's grandchildren are in it. From left to right is Cade, Carson, Olivia, and Ethan.


----------



## arimidd

*Kadesma's daughter, Erica*

Thank you for the invitation. I will definitely pop in now and then. In fact I have installed the app on my phone and created my username.


----------



## gmpoggi

gmpoggi said:


> Erica and I want to thank you for extending that invitation. My father has been on and read through the posts. He, like us, was in tears. It warms our hearts to know how much you all cared for her. We would also like to say thank you for the beautiful flowers. I will try to attach the photo. If it works, CJ's grandchildren are in it. From left to right is Cade, Carson, Olivia, and Ethan.



Ok, the pix didn't show up. I added an album to my profile if you want to see pix of the kids and past/present pix of cJ.


----------



## Janet H

Those are great pics! Handsome family....  Thanks for posting them


----------



## TATTRAT

OMG, I am shocked!

We, the world, not just DC, lost a great woman. RIP.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks so much for sharing the pics, your mom was a stunner!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Gina and Erica; I extend the hand of friendship and fellowship to you.  Feel free to be a part of our family, just like your dear mother was.  We would be more than happy to have you, and share our good and bad, great recipes, questions, our whole community.  No pressure, just an invitation to carry on.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thank you Chief. You Sir, are a gentleman.


----------



## Andy M.

gmpoggi said:


> Ok, the pix didn't show up. I added an album to my profile if you want to see pix of the kids and past/present pix of cJ.




Thank you for sharing your family's photos.


----------



## Dina

My condolences and prayers go out to the family.  God has gained an angel in heaven.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you for the pics, Gina and pleased to meet you Erica!  Welcome and pull up a chair.


----------



## Chef Munky

*For Kadesma's Family*

My heart just broke reading the news about your wonderful Mom. Please accept our family's deepest sympathies. It was a great pleasure to meet her and your Father in real life. Phil's was a special place. It still is. Every time we pass by I give her a wave hello. My son told me he thought she was a sweet Lady. We all had a good time.

Kades was and will always be my very dear sweet friend. I'll truly miss her.

Munky.

(Char)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Gina and Erica; I extend the hand of friendship and fellowship to you.  Feel free to be a part of our family, just like your dear mother was...



Along with the Chief, taxy, Dawg, Rocket, and many others who haven't posted yet, another vote for you to share in love of your Mom with us.  She was a special lady and her love of family came through all her posts.  I know I'd be honored to have you continue her presence in spirit.


----------



## arimidd

I can see now why my mom loved being here with you all!  Chef Munky, thank you so much for the picture. We loved taking her to Phil's as much as she loved to go! While I don't enjoy the kitchen nearly as much as my sweet mama did, I'm just not that good at it, I have decided that I will try making so if her recipes that you all listed as favorites. 



I've attached a picture for you. Hope it works. 
Ari


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ma reported on her Thanksgiving, she had a wonderful time and all her babies were around her.  This is what made her life meaningful, that opportunity to be surrounded by the family that she adored.  

You, her Kids, Grandkids and especially Gil were the work and purpose of her life and she did a fantastic job.


----------



## chopper

RIP Dear Kadesma. Condolences to her family.


----------



## Mad Cook

How sad. RIP


----------



## Katie H

*Received an email from kadesma's husband.*

Just wanted to share an email I received from kadesma's husband, Gil.  When he let me know she'd died and asked me to notify her DC family, I accepted and asked him if there was anything I could do.  The following email is his reply:

*Katie,*

*I have read all of the posts concerning Carole on the discuss Cooking Forum.  Fantastic!!!!*
*I can honestly say that I cried after every post.  The love that all of you showed will never*
*be forgotten.*

*Sincerely,*
*Gil*
*p.s.  You asked, what can I do?  YOU DID IT

*

I just wanted our DiscussCooking family to know that all your posts mean a lot to him.  It's truly an honor to be part of such a compassionate site.  You can see that what was said touched him.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for sharing that Katie. My thoughts and prayers are with him as you and I both know what it is to be widowed. Life has gone on for both you and I, but the world really just stops spinning for a time.
Prayers for Gil...


----------



## Addie

gmpoggi said:


> Erica and I want to thank you for extending that invitation. My father has been on and read through the posts. He, like us, was in tears. It warms our hearts to know how much you all cared for her. We would also like to say thank you for the beautiful flowers. I will try to attach the photo. If it works, CJ's grandchildren are in it. From left to right is Cade, Carson, Olivia, and Ethan.



Gina and Erica, I ran my girlfriend for her dialysis three times a week for three weeks every month. So I know how difficult and painful it can be. But never, ever did we hear her complain once. Just the opposite. I was always amazed that she always wanted to bake something special for the nurses and staff. What else could she do? She had such a gentle and kind heart. It was always about others, never herself. She only saw the very best in others. 

I have been playing Amazing Grace over and over again. A beautiful song for a beautiful soul. If there is a brighter star in the skies tonight, we will know it is Kadesma shining down on all of us. And mostly down on her family.  Thank you for loaning her to us. It just wasn't long enough.


----------



## JoAnn L.

What a special lady. She has always been here for all of us. We will miss her so much. Much love, JoAnn


----------



## CatPat

Katie H said:


> Just wanted to share an email I received from kadesma's husband, Gil.  When he let me know she'd died and asked me to notify her DC family, I accepted and asked him if there was anything I could do.  The following email is his reply:
> 
> *Katie,*
> 
> *I have read all of the posts concerning Carole on the discuss Cooking Forum.  Fantastic!!!!*
> *I can honestly say that I cried after every post.  The love that all of you showed will never*
> *be forgotten.*
> 
> *Sincerely,*
> *Gil*
> *p.s.  You asked, what can I do?  YOU DID IT
> 
> *
> 
> I just wanted our DiscussCooking family to know that all your posts mean a lot to him.  It's truly an honor to be part of such a compassionate site.  You can see that what was said touched him.



Thank you, Katie. They are all in our thoughts and in our prayers.

With love,
~Cat and MammaCat


----------



## middie

My gosh I am so sad to hear of this. She was such a wonderful person. She has been there for me when my dad passed. She and many other wonderful people have helped me through the worst time of my life. Thank you Cj. You will be greatly missed. :'(


----------



## arimidd

Thank you again, everyone, for the kind words and love for my mom! I just wanted to let you know that your words have helped us so much that my dad has printed out every page of this thread and put them into a folder.


----------



## bethzaring

I just got the courage and emotional energy to open the box from kadesma that contained her surprise house warming gift to me. Here is a photo.

sniff


----------



## middie

Ohhhh Beth. That is an item to cherish.
It is beautiful. It's like Cj is your angel


----------



## Dawgluver

And now I'm crying....


----------



## Addie

I don't think she wants to leave us.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Beth.  That's just beautiful.  Just like kadesma herself.  What a lovely treasure!  And, it's something you can display year 'round.  Like having your very own guardian angel.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lovely. What a wonderful memento.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Beautiful Beth, and so very touching.



Katie H said:


> Oh, Beth.  That's just beautiful.  Just like kadesma herself.  What a lovely treasure!  And, it's something you can display year 'round.  Like having your very own guardian angel.



I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe hang it over the lightswitch by your front door?  Whichever door you'll be going in and out of most.  That way kadesma can bless you going and greet you when you return.


----------



## middie

I'm all teary eyed now


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> I just got the courage and emotional energy to open the box from kadesma that contained her surprise house warming gift to me. Here is a photo.
> 
> sniff



I was waiting for this one.  I knew that you would think it very special, Ma is always with us!


----------



## Somebunny

Oh Beth!  That Is just beautiful!  What a treasure to remember Kadesma by......tears here too


----------



## Kayelle

That just took my breath away Beth! Thanks to you, we all just had another visit from Kades today. 
Tears here too.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> And now I'm crying....


Me too.


----------



## arimidd

Thank you for sharing. My mom was very thoughtful and giving!I will be keeping that picture in my phone 
Merry Christmas to all of you and thank you for loving my mom!!


----------



## middie

arimidd said:


> Thank you for sharing. My mom was very thoughtful and giving!I will be keeping that picture in my phone ?de0a
> Merry Christmas to all of you and thank you for loving my mom!!



Arimiddde0a how could we not love her??
I'm just so happy we had the chance to get to know such a wonderful wonderful person. Much love to you all.


----------



## LPBeier

bethzaring said:


> I just got the courage and emotional energy to open the box from kadesma that contained her surprise house warming gift to me. Here is a photo.
> 
> sniff


 Beth, I just saw this.  The tears are flowing down my face. Thank you for sharing that.  I thought I had hold of my grief but I think not and I am glad, because if I let go of my grief I am afraid I will let go of her.

I feel I need to share something here and now.  When my Dad was so ill and I was struggling to deal with my own health, his needs and his dementia which was really taking it's toll on me, Ma told me to pay no never mind but to focus on what I knew was in his heart.  She would always check in and see how things were going.  

When he passed away she told me "he is now looking down on you honey and his mind is clear and he is no longer in pain. He knows the love you had for him and still carry in your heart."

Ma is looking down on everyone that she has touched in this world She knows the love we had for her and still carry in our hearts.


----------



## Caslon

Kadesma was far above a wanna be firehouse like cook such as myself. My condolences...belated.


----------



## Constance

I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner. She was such a dear person! She certainly will be missed!


----------



## gmpoggi

I am again overwhelmed.  Thank you for sharing stories of how she helped you through tough times.  My mother was a very thoughtful person.  Beth, that gift from my mom to you has now become a gift to me...all because you had the courage to open it and post it here.  Thank you!  Happy Holidays to you all.  You are in my thoughts, and will be for a long time to come.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ok; Kade's Kids;  I honor my parents memory by doing two things; 1rst, those parts of them that I loved most, I have consiously adopted into my own personality; 2nd, I occasionally cook something that they made, that I especially enjoyed, and since I especially enjoyed a great many of the dishes they made, it gives me lots to work with.  It keeps their memory alive and fresh for me.

In that vein, take that plunge and learn to cook like your mother, and grandmother for you grandkids.  It's not as hard as it is daunting.  But we are here to help you.  We can offer you suggestions, give you blow-by-blow instructions for virtually any technique you could ever want to use, and help you recreate the memorable foods Kadesna made for you.  

Whenever I make New England Boiled Dinner, or American Goulash, I do it the same way my Dad did.  From my Mom, I learned chili, baked bread, and date-filled cookies.  From my Stepdad, It's fried eggs.  From my Grandparents, it's poached eggs and country-fried steak.

I have more creations of my own than I could list.  And so I have my own identity in the world of cooking that my own children can pass on.  But in that world, my parents and grandparents will always figure in, because I handed that down to them too.

She did it because she loved giving you her best.  You can adopt, and pass on that tradition, and by so doing, do more than honor your mother, you can make her a part of you, and your family, forever.  So go ahead and jump into the pool.  We're you life preservers if you need them.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

I like that Chief.


----------



## CatPat

bethzaring said:


> I just got the courage and emotional energy to open the box from kadesma that contained her surprise house warming gift to me. Here is a photo.
> 
> sniff



Oh. This brings tears. This is such a beautiful gift to you. 

I know it is now one of your so very cherished possessions.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## bethzaring

gmpoggi said:


> I am again overwhelmed. Thank you for sharing stories of how she helped you through tough times. My mother was a very thoughtful person. Beth, that gift from my mom to you has now become a gift to me...all because you had the courage to open it and post it here. Thank you! Happy Holidays to you all. You are in my thoughts, and will be for a long time to come.


 

I have not had the feeling that this gift was ever solely for me.  I think she meant it for all of us who ever loved her.


----------



## Harry Cobean

i hardly got to know kadesma as i've only been on dc for a couple of years,but i always thought that her avatar suited her perfectly.kind & gentle,even when she was telling me off!!.clearly a well loved,respected & much missed lady.
the world is so short of good people.....sadly,that deficit has just got bigger.


----------



## CatPat

bethzaring said:


> I have not had the feeling that this gift was ever solely for me.  I think she meant it for all of us who ever loved her.



I think our Beth is correct in these feelings. I would feel the same way.

Kadesma loved all of us. I've looked back at her posts, and I have seen this. But I did see how happy she was always for our accomplishments, and how happy she was for you, Beth, for to see the beginning of your new home. A home is a very special place, Beth, as you see. Kadesma had this gift for to see into our hearts and she knew how special your new home is.

She made her home (from what I understand) a warm and welcoming place with good food, laughter, and very much love. Her gift to you is part of her legacy, which was so very rich with love. She has passed a part of herself to you, Beth. 

I'm so very, very happy for you. And I'm also so very grateful that you have this. Now you have something which is tangible to remind you of a very, very great lady who will be forever in all of our hearts and especially yours.

With love to you, Beth,
~Cat


----------



## LEFSElover

At home and up early this morning Kadesma came into my mind.
Turned on DC and read this very sad news.
What a kind sweet brilliant with sound advice lady CJ was.
Last I spoke with her on the phone, she was kind and gentle as always.
I will never forget the incredible advice she always offered me.
So kind, so sweet, so gentle, heaven is now filled with one of the best.
RIP dear lady.


----------



## JoAnn L.

LEFSElover said:


> At home and up early this morning Kadesma came into my mind.
> Turned on DC and read this very sad news.
> What a kind sweet brilliant with sound advice lady CJ was.
> Last I spoke with her on the phone, she was kind and gentle as always.
> I will never forget the incredible advice she always offered me.
> So kind, so sweet, so gentle, heaven is now filled with one of the best.
> RIP dear lady.



I was just thinking about her yesterday, how much we miss her here at DC and in this world. She was one of a kind


----------



## CharlieD

This is probably my most embarrassing moment on DC. I had no idea till just now. How very sad.


----------



## licia

I've not been here in quite a whilel and only learned of CJ's passing last week. She was truly everything that all of you have posted. She gave me many tips and recipes that I've used over and over. The last message I got from her was a recipe she was sending when she finished dialysis. She certainly left wonderful memories for all of us.


----------



## buckytom

when kads passed, a few people here contacted me to let me know (which i greatly appreciated). my heart sunk. i couldn't share my grief with anyone, so i just said goodbye to her from my heart to heaven where she undoubtedly smiles down at us since that day

cj was the class of this site. it's a rare thing to know a person who has such a pure and gentle heart. who held malice for no one but genuine love and kindness for everyone. she set an example that we can only hope to follow.

god bless and keep you, kads, until we meet again.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I understand from Cat that she was very sweet to her, and she was loving and kind, and a great cook.

Cat took with her in her recipe book for her new boat, a bunch of recipes from here, and several were from Kadesma. Cat grieved at her passing; she cried.

I wish I had known her as all of you do. Cat left me her notebook about all her friends here and on other sites, and she had written this about Kadesma:

"I wish I could bring her back. I wish I could have spoken to her of her recipes and of her life. She was so very kind and so very nice. I suppose there were perhaps a need for another angel in Heaven, and so the Lord received the one He needed. I was just not for this to happen. If there is the cooking in Heaven, she is the head chef of this."

Since Cat gave me her notebook, and I see this now, I thought it appropriate to share what she wrote. She gave me permission to use it in any way I felt necessary.

I hunted up a lot of Kadesma's posts and read them. She was truly wonderful, and so sorely missed.

I wish I had joined here long ago when Cat suggested it.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for sharing that CL. I know many of us think of Kades often, and of Cat too. What a sweet and caring young woman she is.
I wish you'd tell Cat to check in with us. I hear they have computers in Romania.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for sharing that CL. I know many of us think of Kades often, and of Cat too. What a sweet and caring young woman she is.
> I wish you'd tell Cat to check in with us. I hear they have computers in Romania.



I have talked with CL often and she has told me that it is almost impossible to use the computers to other continents. It can take hours to get a connection. She often talks to Cat by phone instead. Unfortunately, Romania is not one of the most up to date countries.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I have talked with CL often and she has told me that it is almost impossible to use the computers to other continents. It can take hours to get a connection. She often talks to Cat by phone instead. Unfortunately, Romania is not one of the most up to date countries.



You mean to other countries, right, Addie? We Skype with one of our former exchange students in Germany regularly and she has no trouble getting a connection. 

Btw, considering this article, I'm surprised Cat has trouble getting an Internet connection. Her parents seem rather wealthy. http://foxnomad.com/2012/03/15/why-is-the-internet-in-romania-so-damn-fast/


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Right now Cat and company are on the Catina 2 in the Black Sea and it seems the satellite connections are pretty dodgy at best. She and Carl pretty much let the crew try to email their families. 

They do have a satellite phone on Catina 2 and again, she lets the crew use it. Apparently it's pretty expensive. When they do get to a port, she calls me on her cell if they have time.

Carl is learning the businesses and the boat, Cat is running the show now. Her dad has officially retired and he's along for training them. 

In Cat's notebook, she made several references to Kadesma and her recipes. Cat also said that when she passed, this: "I hope people will remember me as fondly as they do KM. This is a testament to a life which is well lived."

Amen, Cat.


----------



## buckytom

how long will they be out to sea?

eta: forgive me for asking in kads' thread.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm wondering that too, bucky. 

Thank you for the update on Cat, CCL.  It makes me a little nervous to open this thread, to be honest , I'm glad to hear things are going well for her and Carl and that she keeps in touch with you.   Hopefully she'll check in when she is able.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I think it's okay. Cat adored Kadesma and many of you, so in a way, this is a tribute to Kadesma. She'll check in when she is able.

Everything is fine with them, and as I look here to Cat's words, I'll say again I wish I had known Kadesma. Cat printed a photo someone had posted of Kadesma and it's folded and put in her notebook.

Kadesma looks lovely and full of life. You can see by her sweet face a precious soul, and she was loved.

I'm so very sorry you all lost her, but she lives still; she lives among her recipes and the ones she loves and those who love her.

No one is really ever gone as long as we remember them.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Oh, they will be out for a while; weeks more. But Kadesma's recipes and so many of your recipes are sustaining the crew and their old cook, Gizzi, loves the recipes and they have worked wonderfully, from what I hear.

Kadesma's recipes and all of your other recipes are tried and true, and Cat is very, very proud of her new cookbook for the Catina 2.

I think all of you should be proud too. I have kept some of Kadesma's recipes as well, and I have tried 2 of them with fantastic results. 

For me, she's a foolproof cook, yay! Bless her.


----------



## Sandyj

Katie H said:


> *Shining Star*
> 
> The angels looked down from heaven one night
> They searched for miles afar,
> And deep within the distance
> They could see a shining star.
> 
> They knew that very instant
> That the star was theirs to gain,
> So they took you up to heaven
> Forever to remain.
> 
> Look down on us from heaven
> Keep us free from hurt and pain,
> You'll always be within my heart
> Until we meet again.
> Anonymous
> 
> 
> 
> DC lost a shining star this morning.  Our dear, sweet kadesma died early this morning Pacific Time and will leave an indelible impression on many of us.
> 
> View attachment 19944
> 
> She was a gentle lady who graced DC with her presence in the fall of 2004 and management, in its wisdom, made her a part of the management team in August of 2006.  She was a wise woman and a fine judge of character.
> 
> As was evidenced by her posts, her family (especially her grandchildren) was what made her go and filled her heart.
> 
> Those of us who had the honor to work alongside her will be forever changed and enriched.  We all loved her.
> 
> I am sorry to be the bearer of this sad news but she would want all her family here at DC celebrate her life.
> 
> So...let's say, "Glad to have known you, Shining Star!"


I am so sad to see this. I've been away a long time. Kadesma was my favorite cooks here, I loved her recipes and her inspiration, and I could tell, as could everyone else, that she was a special person. Rest in peace, dear Kadesma.


----------



## Chopstix

Just saw this.  I haven't checked into DC for many years. I'm so sorry to hear about Kadesma's passing. May she be at peace.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chopstix said:


> Just saw this.  I haven't checked into DC for many years. I'm so sorry to hear about Kadesma's passing. May she be at peace.



I remember you.  Good to hear from you again.  You may remember me as Goodweed of the North.  Due to some thinking I was referring to substances that I don't use, and pressure from one of my children, I changed the name to Chief Longwind of the North.  It fits me.

Hope to hear more from you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

